# techno halloween????



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

I know this is a funny request, but Is there a techno or house mix type of spooky halloween music?
like midnight syndicate or nox arcana stuff with some club type remix to it?
Not monster mash silly stuff.
thanks 
Chris


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There's a Tino's Breaks Halloween mix by Jack Dangers that is OK ... it's more hip-hop / dub than techno. There are also at least 3 Monster Mash-Up CDs out there (Monster Mash-up, Bride of Monster Mash-up, Son of Monster Mash-up) which each have some techno songs. Tough request ... good hunting to you.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a techno halloween CD somewhere on one of my back up CD it's pretty good with a great Halloween theme version now if I can just find where my backup CD's are.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

search the torrents. I know thre is some stuff out there. Pretty cheesy though. If you want something kinda scary may I sugest downloading stuff by the late, great DJ TRON. Or get some Delta 9. GOOOD STUFF!!!

Check out a track called "All the children are dead" by Venitan Snares


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

also, early skinny puppy is good too. 


all the children are dead 



 one of the spookiest tracks ever


----------



## Dahlia (Aug 27, 2008)

Good request! I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

greatpumpking said:


> I know this is a funny request, but Is there a techno or house mix type of spooky halloween music?
> like midnight syndicate or nox arcana stuff with some club type remix to it?
> Not monster mash silly stuff.
> thanks
> Chris


_Midnight Syndicate_'s new release, 'The Dead Matter: Cemetery Gates' has a club mix of their earlier 'Vampire's Kiss' as a bonus track, and the couple 'rock' songs on there could possibly suffice. Most Halloween stores should carry this new album; I remember _Spirit_, _Halloween USA_, and _Party City_ all stocking _MS_ last year, so you might want to check one of them out. Hope this helps


----------



## Castle Queen (Oct 10, 2006)

Chris,
Check out this link - 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/59366-non-explicit-dance-techno-halloween-music.html

Good Luck!
Kate


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

Creatures of the night
Mannheim Steamroller
Halloween Party Pack | Mannheim Steamroller

You can LISTEN to "Creatures of the Night (Techno Mix) here.
Site Builder


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

Fixed the link. It should work now.
(Wish someone told me it was busted.)


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Not strictly techno but good -The prodidgy and faithless


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

that link is still busted wolfman! =o(


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

runswithvampires said:


> that link is still busted wolfman! =o(


Well, throw me in a wind tunnel and call me "Snarly".

I think this one will work...

What the busted link was all about was that it was a link to the editing window of the website. NOT a public viewable window. Sorry about that.


----------



## Cerasmiles (Oct 3, 2007)

*Found Some techno Music*

This website has what you are looking for..


----------



## Cerasmiles (Oct 3, 2007)

*Forgot the link*

Sorry Halloween Music, Songs, Sounds, and Effects from Soundry: The New Sound of Halloween. Hope that helps


----------



## I B H Wolfman (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow! That's quite a mix from Scott Upper. Good to see someone wants more Halloween music out there.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's some ... 2 part zip file ... Part 1 and Part 2.


----------



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Here's some ... 2 part zip file ... Part 1 and Part 2.


these are perfect! thank you so much!
chris


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not sure if you'd call this Techno or what. One of my Blog readers has made his own CD, and has it up for sale on Amazon with sound samples *HERE*.


----------



## kciaccio (Oct 1, 2008)

I was in a techno club for halloween in Chicago and they played this song with a stage show that left an impact on me. 
YouTube - A Daisy Chain 4 Satan 
Ministry also has a halloween song
YouTube - every day is halloween


----------



## robotpain (Oct 11, 2008)

*Techno Halloween music...*

Try "DJ Throatslice." Do a search on Google and his website will pop up. It's for sale on Amazon and iTunes too.

He has 2 albums that are techno based and solely about Halloween and horror. 

I recommend "Tino's Break's 6 - Hallowe'en" to. "Soundry" and "Kernkraft" are good stuff too...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yep DJ's the one who's CD I linked to here:

*http://www.halloweenforum.com/534127-post19.html*


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Techno Halloween Theme Remix*

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6shjvLf6CRk

copy and paste the URL onto this website "mediaconverter.org" you can convert any music video to an MP3 (FREE)


----------



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

I would recommend both albums by *"Zombie Girl"*
zombie-girl.com/Main.html

"Creepy Crawler"
youtube.com/watch?v=JOKUnUOXYig

"Go Zombie"
youtube.com/watch?v=HF4cZsaRin8

"Jesus Was A Zombie"
youtube.com/watch?v=THgTE-pEz2w

..... pretty much the whole CD !


----------

